# שרשור "כשאני אומר.... אני מתכוון בעצם ל...."



## ניהול אירועים אישי (13/11/12)

שרשור "כשאני אומר.... אני מתכוון בעצם ל...." 
או בשמו השני - למה באמת מתכוונים (לפעמים) האנשים מולם אתם עובדים בכל הקשור לעולם החתונות....

אני אתחיל, מוזמנים להמשיך, בטח נתקלתם בכמה

כשהרב אומר "אני לא גובה תשלום, רק החזר נסיעות" הוא בעצם מתכוון ל "מקובל לתת לרב מחתן 700 ש"ח על אף שאני גר עשר דקות מפה והגעתי באופניים..."

כשמנהל האולם אומר לכם "אצלנו אין שעת סיום" הוא בעצם מתכוון ל" אנחנו לא מגבילים בשעת סיום לאירוע, אבל קחו בחשבון שנדליק את האור בשעה 23:30 ואם גם זה לא יעזור לפזר את האירוע, נכבה לכם את המזגן באולם...."

יש עוד מלא שבטח שמעתם, מוזמנים לשתף

אין לנאמר מעלה שום קשר לרב / אולם כזה או אחר - הכל פרי דמיוני הקודח, 
או שלא....


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

כשהאולם אומר 
"יש לנו יופי של ספקים ברשימת המומלצים" הוא בעצם מתכוון ל- "יש לי פה רשימה של ספקים שאין לי מושג אם הם טובים או לא אבל הם שילמו לי יופי של שוחד".


----------



## zoshka1 (13/11/12)

לא נכון! 
דווקא לא! הם עושים את המוות למי שרוצה להכנס לרשימות שלהם וכסף לא פותר את הבעייה...


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

אפשר לדעת בדיוק 
באיזה אולם לידיעתך קשה להיכנס לרשימת המומלצים?

אני יכולה להביא לך רשימה ארוכה של אולמות שכן לוקחות שוחד וככה מייצרות את רשימת המומלצים ויותר מזה ישנם אולמות שגם קונסים את הזוגות במידה והם רוצים להביא ספק שלא מהרשימה.


----------



## Pixelss (13/11/12)

מתוך חדשות ערוץ 10 בשנה שעברה  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydVW4fCuxCI

מי שרוצה לשמוע עוד פרטים ומידע על השטות המגעילה שנקראת "רשימת מומלצים" או איך שאני קוראת לזה רשימת משחדים אשמח לפרט.


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (13/11/12)

נכון , ברוב המקרים 
כמו שציינתי בתחילת השרשור, לא מדובר על ספק זה או אחר אלא על תופעה בכללותה, תמיד יש יוצאים מן הכלל...
בכל מקרה, להערתך,  כסף בהחלט פותר את הבעיה, בחלק גדול מהגנים (בעיקר באזור המרכז) כסף מהווה תנאי כמעט ראשוני לכניסה לרשימת המומלצים של המקום...

מוכן להתערב שבאופן היפוטתי אם תפתחי עסק בתחום האירועים ללא שום ניסיון קודם, ללא המלצות וללא יכולת מוכחת אבל עם אבא מאוד עשיר שמוכן לשלם כל סכום עבור זה שתכנסי לרשימת מומלצים , תמצאי לך לא מעט גנים שישמחו להמליץ עלייך בחום תמורת תשלום סמלי של כך וכך זוזים....

בדיוק בשביל זה חשוב לבדוק חוות דעת, לבדוק מוניטין, המלצות וניסיון של זוגות אחרים ולא ליפול

עצוב, אבל נכון


----------



## כרמל יהלום (13/11/12)

כל כך נכון!!! 
ועצוב שספקים סוג ד וחובבנים  (בדרך כלל צלמים ותקליטנים לא מכלילה בכלל!!!) שאף אחד לא יקח אותם בחיים משלמים סביב ה1500 ש"ח להפניה ובנוסף האולמות החצופים עוד דורשים מהם לקחת מחירי זנות , כן זנות!! וזה גונב ,כן שוב ,גונב עבודה מיידים של אנשים מוכשרים שמשקיעים את כל החיים שלהם בזה!

חבל!


----------



## מיכאלה262 (15/11/12)

LIKE!!!


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

בדרך כלל זה נכון! 
ומעצבן!
צריך להוציא את רשימות המומלצים של האולם מחוץ לחוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




בדרך כלל אין להם מושג על מי הם ממליצים חוץ מהכסף שהם מקבלים מאותו ספק


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (13/11/12)

כשצלם המגנטים אומר... 
כשצלם המגנטים אומר "אצלי תקבלו מגנטים ללא הגבלה" הוא בעצם מתכוון ל"אני מצלם מקסימום 300 מגנטים כי הרי גם ככה מי יכול לספור את זה, אבל זה נשמע יותר טוב כשאני אומר שזה בלי הגבלה..."


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (13/11/12)

כשהבחור מהכנריות אומר... 
כשהבחור מהכנריות אומר "בטח, הן מנגנות בלייב" הוא מתכוון בעצם ל"בטח, יש ארבע כנריות, מהן אחת שיודעת קצת לנגן בכינור אבל זה גם ככה לא ממש משנה כי היא לא מחוברת למערכת ההגברה , הדיסק שהבאתי לדי ג'י יעשה יופי את העבודה, העיקר שהבנות עושות תנועות נגינה ונראות מעולה"

אין באמור בשרשור זה לרמז על כלל בעלי המקצוע


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (13/11/12)

כשהדי ג'י אומר... 
כשהדי ג'י אומר לכם "החבילה שלנו כוללת דאבל די ג'י, שתי רקדניות, דוב מרקד וזמר שישיר בכניסה לחופה קטע מרגש" הוא מתכוון בעצם ל "אני אתקלט קצת, העוזר שלי שסחב לי את הציוד יעמוד לידי ויעשה תנועות כאילו הוא מתקלט ומדי פעם ילחץ על הכפתור שעושה אפקט של זמבורה, שתי השכנות שלי בנות ה 16 צריכות פרנסה אז אני מביא אותן ככה על הדרך שיבואו, ירקדו קצת, ישתו ויהנו בחתונה, הבחור שסוחב ציוד ומתקלט איתי "דאבל" ירד מדי פעם לרחבה לבוש בתחפושת ענקית של דוב ויעשה המון שמח והוא גם כמובן ישיר לכם בכניסה לחופה - הוא שר ממש מרגש כשהפלייבק שלו מוצלח...."

עצוב, אבל בדרך כלל נכון


----------



## tikkaroo (13/11/12)

כשהצלם (או הדיג'יי) אומר... 
כשהצלם (או הדיג'יי) אומר "אני אגיד לכם מה. *אני רוצה לעשות את הארוע הזה.* אני מרגיש שיש כאן חיבור. אז בואו נראה מה אפשר לעשות בעניין התשלום..."

הוא בעצם מתכוון: "עוד אין לי אף זוג שמחכה לתאריך הזה, וגם ככה תקעתי לכם סכום התחלתי מנופח, אז למה לא להתקרב קצת למחיר הראלי?"


----------



## כרמל יהלום (13/11/12)

כשהמאפרת אומרת.... 
כשהמאפרת אומרת "בואי נקבע איפור נסיון" היא בעצם מתכוונת ל.. "בואי אלי אני יראה לך כמה איפור יש לי, אחרטט לך איזה גוונים לדעתי יתאימו לך ובסוף תשלמי לי מקדמה של 450 ש"ח ותסגרי איתי מהסיבה היחידה ששילמת מלא כסף על הפגישה וחבל לך להוציא עוד"...

לא לקחת אותי קשה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש מלא מאפרות שהן לא כאלה!!!


----------



## gitaast (14/11/12)

כשהמאפרת אומרת.. 
" 1700 בלי מע"מ" היא בעצם מתכוונת שתשלמי 2000 שקל אבל לא נעים לה להגיד כי זה נשמע הרבה..


----------



## OnG Wedding (14/11/12)

אולי היא אומרת, אפשר גם בשחור?... 
ככלל, אני מחרימה עסקים שנוקבים במחיר ללא מע"מ. זו נורת אזהרה.


----------



## Bobbachka (14/11/12)

שונאת (!) כשאומרים לי בלי מע"מ 
מה המע"מ לא יוצא מהכיס שלי?!


----------



## ronitvas (14/11/12)

אז בטוח שלא תסתדרי ביבשת הגדולה....


----------



## Bobbachka (15/11/12)

הסתדרתי חודש לא רע 
אבל רק כשזה נגע לקניות קטנות.


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (15/11/12)

בלי מעמ זה הטריק הכי עתיק בספר 
זה אכן הטריק הכי עתיק בספר, המון זוגות שיצא לי לפגוש היו בטוחים שקיבלו את עסקת חייהם מאולם זה או אחר אבל כשצללו לפרטים גילו פתאום שכל המחירים עליהם דיברו בכלל לא כוללים מעמ מה שייקר להם העסקה בתוך שניה וחצי באלפי שקלים נוספים...
אז מה אם בעל האולם אומר " מעמ זה לא שלי ולא שלך, זה של המדינה" הרי מי שמשלם את זה הוא הלקוח,


----------



## מיכאלה262 (15/11/12)

אני למדתי בישראל לציין: 
כמה זה עולה לי סה"כ כולל הכל!. 
מחיר אחד וללא תוספות.


----------



## shirit241 (20/11/12)

גדוווול


----------



## ניהול אירועים אישי (17/11/12)

מעל 1100 צפיות בהודעה, שתפו מהניסיון שלכם 
מעל 1100 צפיות בהודעה הזו ואלפי צפיות בשרשור וכל כך מעט מגיבים? קחו בחשבון שמכל מקרה שאתם מעלים (שמה לעשות, לפחות בחלק מהדברים יש גרעין של אמת...) אחרים יכולים ללמוד

מוזמנים לשתף מהניסיון שלכם על מה אמרו לכם ולמה בעצם התכוונו


----------



## yaya87 (17/11/12)

כשהמעצבת אומרת 
"תקבלו פרחים באירוע" היא מתכוונת בעצם "אני אאסוף את הפרחים מהאירועים בימים שקדמו לאירוע שלכם,אוציא את אלה שלא נראים טוב ואשים לכם באירוע.תשלמו על זה מחיר מלא,בדיוק כמו הזוגות שהתחתנו לפניכם ואני ארוויח מלא"

"אז אתם רוצים מפות ומפיות בצבעים האלה?אין בעיה" היא מתכוונת בעצם "אני אגיד לאולם לשים את הצבעים האלה,אתם תשלמו לי על זה והכל ייכנס לי לכיס"


----------

